# Pre-Heresy Emperor's Children: Army composition/tactics?



## Aristocrap (Dec 6, 2009)

So I've decided to build a pre-heresy EC army using the new Mk4 Maximus armour kits from FW. I'm also in the middle-end of Fulgrim. I'm planning to use the current SM Codex with the army and was curious about the army composition. (special weapons, vehicles, units, etc.) Any thoughts?


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

I know this probably isnt the place, but when you get some of them painted up can we see some pictures? I love the new FW kits, and pre-heresy armies in general.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

Razorbacks are out, as well as the crusader/redeemer variant of the landraider. Jet bikes would be in, and awesome. Plasma weapons should be limited. autocannons over assaultcannons. limited assault troops with jump packs. There are probably more things but its early for me and i need to get to class. I wish you luck, because it will motivate me to save up for a pre-heresy army


----------

